# Dislocated tail



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

The breeder I got Addy from called me 2 days before I was to pick her up to tell me something was not right with her tail. To make a long story short....I still got her and immediately took her to my vet. He said it was dislocated and most likely happened in utero. Its near the base close to her behind. Vet says there is nothing they can do for it....and worst case scenario....will have to dock it if it causes her any pain in the future. That would mean she would lose about 2/3 of her tail. When she is still...you can see it tremble. Vet said probably hitting a nerve. But she wags it like crazy. Doesnt seem to bother her.

Anyone ever experience this in any of your pups?


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

No never had any experience of this. I'm sorry to hear she has this.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Ahh, poor little Addy. I pray it isn't causing her any discomfort.. 
Back years ago when I had my great danes and also a little descented skunk, Ninotchka, a 16 week old dane pup and the skunk, Thumper, played together.. One day I heard Ninotchka yelp, and Thumper had bitten the tip of her tail.. Rushed her to the vet who had to take off about two inches of her tail and stitch it up. When I got her back home, believe it or not she wanted to go right back to chasing Thumper around..He would hide under my bed and she would go round all sides trying to find him.. He would poke his head out to tease her and then scoot right back under the bed again.


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

there is a puppy for sale near me at the moment that has a bent tail, they say it happened in the mom and it doesnt bother him, they still want £1200 for him, xx this is the pic of the little man. xx
http://static.preloved.co.uk/uploads/userphotos/10/0317/1865407-226m.jpg


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

My mother has an Australian Shepherd mix, and when she got her as a pup she had a permanent kink in her tail. The person who she got her from said that it happened in utero and had been that way since birth. Heidi, the aussie, has never been bothered by it, it doesn't hurt her and we all lovingly call it her crooked tail.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

snazzychi said:


> there is a puppy for sale near me at the moment that has a bent tail, they say it happened in the mom and it doesnt bother him, they still want £1200 for him, xx this is the pic of the little man. xx
> http://static.preloved.co.uk/uploads/userphotos/10/0317/1865407-226m.jpg


He sure is a cutie. Dont know that I would pay that much for him though. My vet said it is a "buyer beware" type thing. It just all depends on what you want in a dog. 



ekeeney said:


> My mother has an Australian Shepherd mix, and when she got her as a pup she had a permanent kink in her tail. The person who she got her from said that it happened in utero and had been that way since birth. Heidi, the aussie, has never been bothered by it, it doesn't hurt her and we all lovingly call it her crooked tail.


That's funny....my husband has been calling Addy that too


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

As long as it doesn't hurt her i really wouldn't worry about it.. She is beautiful!!



chideb said:


> also a little descented skunk,


I didn't know you could have skunks as pets!!! WOW!!!!!


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> Anyone ever experience this in any of your pups?


Kind of...

My Collie lost about half the length of her tail as a pup when a barn door slammed shut on it, it took it clean off. I must add that this was before we got her.

The farmer didnt take her to the vets as it had healed over within a few days. It doesnt affect her at all even though she's a very very quick agility dog.

If your pup has to have its tail docked for medical reasons then I would just get it done. Better to have a docked tail than to be in pain all the time. Dont keep the tail on for the sake of it or because 'thats how its meant to be'.










My little stumpy baby. Her tail actually stops at the end of the dark fur.


----------

